# HELP with Rag Doll costume



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Everybody! I've been working tirelessly on my rag doll costume for this year. I made the wig myself out of yarn and a winter cap! 

My original idea was a demented rag doll with all of the stitch marks and stuff. But right now my costume is looking really clean and sweet, and I kinda like it. She's like a brand new doll. It could definitely work.

So, I need your help deciding whether or not I should add all of the stitches and and darken her up a bit like I originally planned. 

Cute or dark?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I definitely think it would look cool if you aged and shredded the edges and such, but it's such a cute dress and the wig is really nice looking, so I'd vote to do a slightly goth doll look, like this:

http://www.ragdollcostume.org/images/gothic-rag-doll-makeup.jpg

If you do the makeup and choker like this, you don't have to shred or dye the costume at all. Just a creepy cute doll look. I'm not sure how the wig is made, but it would be so cute if you can get some little skulls (I've seen similar at the dollar tree) and make the pigtail holders.


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

I've seen that pic before. I'm not really into the goth thing, i kinda want her to look sad, like she had to watch her owner burn down in a fire, or a boy stole her and hid her in a closet for years. 
There's just something sad about rag dolls.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Great job on the dress! That get up, with the wig, reminds me of a couple who attended a Hallowe'en party I enjoyed many years ago, back when I was single. They showed up in matching Raggedy Ann and Andy gingham and denim. But with a twist; their costumes were filthy, as was their exposed skin. And they had large stones stuck in their mouths that they had to take out to eat, drink and speak. When asked, wassup with the unwashed look and the stones, they said that was their costume - Dirty Cotton Rock Suckers!


----------

